# New Local Dallas/FW fishkeeping site



## dallasfishbox (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi folks, I recently started a new freshwater fishkeeping site for the Dallas and North Texas area. It would be really nice to have some of your expertise. Come join us at DallasFishBox.com. thanks, ken


----------

